# If you have Schnoodles like I have Schnoodles



## teapartysamurai

Gold Bond Triple Action Powder. 

Trust me, it works and it won't hurt the dog.

If you have schnoodles you KNOW that many of them have a genetic condition which causes itchy, sensitive skin.

(I found out the hard way about that, because at the EXACT age of three both my dogs started scratching all their fur off)

I went to the vet and it cost me 300 bucks each time we went for only a couple weeks relief (for the dogs).

Then I discovered Gold Bond.  It works!

Yes, it's temporary.  Yes you will probably have to powder them three times a day (at least).

But, they can have scratched themselves until they are bleeding and you apply the Gold Bond, and it IMMEDIATELY staunches the blood, cools the wound, and the redness immediately is gone from their skin.

Plus, Gold Bond is simply menthol.  It can't hurt them, even if they lick it off.  Trust me, I've been using it for months and the dogs are fine.

It will turn bright red irritated skin, into pale, calm skin in seconds.  

I just want to pass this on because I love schnoodles and I want them all to be as calm and comfortable as my dogs!  

And now pictures of my babies!






This is Sparta as a puppy.  It's a perfect picture of his soufull eyes.  (and he still loves walking around with a toy in his mouth.





This is her Royal Majesty, er I mean Streudal (The Schnoodle) as a puppy, whom my kids say of her "She puts the rat in brat."


----------



## koshergrl

They are awfully cute. 

My mom's poodles were scratching their hair off and the vet determined they had some sort of parasite and dosed them with ivermectin. Now they have been on a worming/vaccination schecule since birth, all done by the vet, and they are house dogs that don't interact with other dogs except once in a blue moon. But she said that their hair started immediately growing back, and they stopped scratching.

My big dog started scratching (he's a saint) and ended up with a big infected area over his hips, under his ears, and his ears were inflamed as well (but no mites). That vet determined he's allergic to fleas, though he wasn't infested...we live in an area where they abound (coastal, no freezing winter months to kill them off) and she said that saints are susceptible to really severe allergies to fleas that can be set off just by a flea CRAWLING on them..they don't even have to be bitten. They can jump on and off again, and set off the reaction. 

She put him on antibiotics for the infection he had in his ears and on his back and steroids (oh lord I won't go into that again but it was a nightmare) and we started him on oral flea repellant, and he immediately improved. 

Now my TERRIER appears to have food allergies...she turns bright red and scratches and chews her feet. Next month is when she's going to the vet and I'm finding out for sure what the heck is going on with her. I think it's an allergy to gluten, and beef, but who knows. She's also getting her anal glands expressed (I'm just not up for it. There was a time in my youth when I wouldn't have thought twice about it, but those days are behind me and I'm all about paying someone else to do the nasty stuff) and getting spayed, though she only comes into heat irregularly, and won't let male dogs near her. I know she's hormonal and I think it will help with her behavior, and also with the behavior of other dogs when she's around. She'll give the vet a run for her money.


----------



## WillowTree

Buster had that, red itchy scratchy skin,, the entire time we had a bird, when the bird died his skin cleared up and he never was bothered again. You guys have birds?


----------



## FuelRod

Damn I think I counted five in that one pic.  Are they all yours?  They look to be hypoallegenic breeds?


----------



## Vel

teapartysamurai said:


> Gold Bond Triple Action Powder.
> 
> Trust me, it works and it won't hurt the dog.
> 
> If you have schnoodles you KNOW that many of them have a genetic condition which causes itchy, sensitive skin.
> 
> (I found out the hard way about that, because at the EXACT age of three both my dogs started scratching all their fur off)
> 
> I went to the vet and it cost me 300 bucks each time we went for only a couple weeks relief (for the dogs).
> 
> Then I discovered Gold Bond.  It works!
> 
> Yes, it's temporary.  Yes you will probably have to powder them three times a day (at least).
> 
> But, they can have scratched themselves until they are bleeding and you apply the Gold Bond, and it IMMEDIATELY staunches the blood, cools the wound, and the redness immediately is gone from their skin.
> 
> Plus, Gold Bond is simply menthol.  It can't hurt them, even if they lick it off.  Trust me, I've been using it for months and the dogs are fine.
> 
> It will turn bright red irritated skin, into pale, calm skin in seconds.
> 
> I just want to pass this on because I love schnoodles and I want them all to be as calm and comfortable as my dogs!
> 
> And now pictures of my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sparta as a puppy.  It's a perfect picture of his soufull eyes.  (and he still loves walking around with a toy in his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Royal Majesty, er I mean Streudal (The Schnoodle) as a puppy, whom my kids say of her "She puts the rat in brat."



Either or all of these products are awesome in dealing with dog or cat skin conditions.


----------

